# Strange left side lower back cramp/pain above my pelvic hip area?



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

I havent been on in a while but this darn back pain is starting to worry me.I feel it right in my kidney area and it feels muscular. I started getting this on and off for about a year and I thought it was due to my IBS flare but regardless of how my bowels are i get this pain.I am thin build and if i move my hips i here a click sound in the joint. Then I went to the chiropractor and nothing helped.I thought it was my bed, my car seat whatever but I cant see how my lower back muscle on one side can be weak when I am very active daily.I am worried if this is IBS related but I dont know what type of doctor I should consult. I almost feel that its a combination of it all.I just dont want to let this progress if its a sign of anything serious.ANy ideas people?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would start with your GP... and ask his advice as to who to see next. If you have this pain regardless of what is going with you GI wise... may very well have nothing to do with your gut.BTW..Have you ever been checked for kidney stones/gravel???


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

No i never had any kidney checks done I am 32 years old so I never assumed i can have that.its freaking me out because i worry about the kidney but then i keep thinking its a joint muscular issue.I dont know if i should call orthopedic doctor, or endocrinologist


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have a general practitioner/family doctor?I'd start there as they can sometimes can get you to the right specialist.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

I have two GP and they are both useless and dont seem to take anything serious I complain about. I not kidding i havent had a good medical doctor in years. Its tough finding someone good and willing to help rather than writing scripts for antibiotics that they get kickbacks from the pharm reps etc.Il be honest i never even waste time anymore and I just use them for referrals because the office staff likes me.I just need to decide what type of specialist to see.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BTW ....KIDs can have kidney stones. Age doesn't have a whole lot to do with that. And also kidney stones are NOT in any way life threatening.. so no need to "freak".But if it is your back that hurts.. then go to a Doc that does backs.... like an orthopedic.BQ


----------

